# catamarn does not make it into the harbor



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Apparently they had one engine down and were headed in for repairs. Honokohau Harbor Not sure if the Facebook video will work.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207763467158728



Catamaran Runs Aground at Honokohau Harbor | Big Island Now


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ouch. Things going really bad in a hurry.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea my sister-in-law was involved with the boat under it's previous owner. Looking at the photo in the news article it looks like she got crushed by the waves. Reminds me of so many videos of crazy entrances into harbors and folks are always like "they are in control" yea, till it goes a bit off and boom.....


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

The guy I sold my Westsail to took it out when conditions were much worse than those in this incident. He was a bit of an idiot and didn't listen to people who told him not to go. Got overtaken by a breaking wave so he, standing in the cockpit, was the only thing visible above the white water. The boat continued to surf into the entrance that has 90 degree L at the entrance. The back wash from the 'L' turned the boat hard right and he ended safe in the harbor. One lucky bugger. Be very careful coming into Honokohau when the surf is up. You probably won't be as lucky as he was.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

That was ugly.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

It will buff out


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I hope I never hear that crunching sound.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you see the video in the FB post? That was a really beautiful sunset. Looked like it was going to be one of those sipping-fruity-drinks-with-umbrellas videos until the boat takes a sharp Louis into the rocks.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)




----------

